# PTE or IELTS? Which English test is best for You?



## aeccglobal (Dec 19, 2015)

IELTS, TOEFL and PTE are the most popular terms for students preparing for English Language Proficiency tests so to get admission in the university of their choice. In fact, scoring well in one of these English Language Proficiency tests is the first challenge in your mission of global education. Going by the worldwide trends, most of the students are choosing either IELTS or PTE Academic. IELTS is quite popular in European and Australian Universities and so is PTE. However, one big thing in favour of PTE Academic is that it is a recognized test by the Australian government for granting Visa.

Since both these tests are equally significant worldwide, students tend to choose between them on the basis of scoring ability. Most of the students get disheartened when they end up scoring a low band like 5 or 5.5 in IELTS. These tests are also very costly so one cannot think of taking them again and again to improve one's score. Hence, wisdom lies in choosing a test which is easier and gives you a better chance of scoring.

For a non-native speaker, it is the 'Speaking' and 'Reading' section that becomes a huge hurdle. Students face a lot of problems especially in the Speaking section of the IELTS where they are required to converse with a certified IELTS Examiner and this conversation gets recorded on an audiocassette or a digital recorder. This is where students with non-English upbringing lose their marks!

It is in this context that *PTE Academic* emerges easier to score. Like in PTE's Speaking section, the student is required to speak into a microphone eliminating the anxiety caused by the presence of a human rater. Students are more confident and less jittery in such a situation.

Moreover, there is cost benefit in repeating PTE Academic in case you wish to improve your scores! When you book through AECC Global, the official exclusive voucher reseller of PTE Academic in Australia, you get 10% discount coupon. So $330 comes down to $297 when you book your *PTE Academic test* through AECC Global. You, now, have more reasons than one to opt for PTE Academic!


----------



## Hardeep Singh (Mar 16, 2017)

The biggest difference between the two test is that the IELTS is completely paper-based exam and PTE Academic is entirely computer based.

IELTS results are graded on a 9 band scale and an average of the four papers give the final result.

PTE certificate is given by electronic only for security reasons and the score is reported on a scale from 10 to 90. The result is given into four sections which gives the score for writing, reading, listening and speaking. This test analyze your English and gives a score for grammar, oral fluency, pronunciation, spelling, vocabulary and written discourse.


----------



## varun02 (Sep 12, 2017)

An Irish vet with two degrees and Louise Kennedy from Wicklow speaks English as their first language failed Australia's English language exam. So if you think PTE is much easier than IELTS then think twice.


----------



## fly708 (Jul 3, 2018)

*PTE Oral fluency and Pronunciation issue*

Hi All,

I have taken PTE 3 times at 3 different locations. Mike was working perfectly fine before the exam.

However, I scored zero for oral fluency and pronunciation for ALL 3 exams.

Anyone know how is this possible?

Any avenue of resolution?

I have emailed PTE for an answer, however no reply till date.

Thanks


----------

